# Synchronisation des podcasts avec iPod Nano.



## CCharless (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème lors de la synchronisation de mes podcasts de itunes vers mon iPod Nano (Chromatic).
J'aimerais ne récupérer sur iPod que les podcasts non lus.
Une fois l'iPod branché, je vais donc dans l'onglet Podcasts où je choisis l'option Synchroniser tous les nons lus, puis appliquer.
Malgré cela, tous mes podcasts, lus comme non lus, se retrouvent sur l'iPod après la synchro.
Est-ce un bug ?  
Est-ce que j'ai raté quelque chose ?
Avez-vous déjà testé cela avec  succès chez vous ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2008)

Chez moi, que ce soit avec un iPod classique ou un iPhone, aucuns soucis, seule les non lu sont copiés. De temps en temps, ça bogue, j'ai un Podcast lu qui reste, mais je pense plutôt que c'est le fichier du Podcast qui est corrompu et non la synchro car c'est quand même un cas rare.


----------



## fandipod (11 Novembre 2008)

Moi je trouve que la synchro automatique des podcast n'est pas super. Moi aussi parfois je rencontre des problèmes lors de cette synchro. Moi maintenant j'utilise la synchronisation  manuel. Elle consite à glisser manuellement les podcast dans l'onglet de l'ipod.


Bonne journée


----------



## Kiter (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut, assaie de cocher synchroniser "tous les nouveaux" et pas "tous, non lus"

J'ai aussi un problème avec mes podcasts mais en fait je doit en avoir une quinzaine qui ne veulent pas se synchroniser sur l'iPod et mes 500 autres se synchronisent Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, c peu-être le PC^^


----------



## Kiter (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai résolu mon problème de synchronisation en réalité les podcasts vidéos sur l'itune store ne sont pas tous au format iPod certain ne sonr lisible que sur l'ordi ou sur une apple tv il faut donc les convertir mais avec mon pc  sur itune c'est trop lent, sur mac il n'y a surement pas de problème


----------

